# ascoltavo i ragazzi parlare/parlavano/parlando



## squirrel_frog

ciao,

una domanda grammaticale. per costruire una frase di percezione (eg con verbi di vedere, sentire etc.) come si crea il verbo del oggetto?

Eg, quali di queste frasi sono corrette? 

ascoltavo i ragazzi parlare
ascoltavo i ragazzi parlavano
ascoltavo i ragazzi parlando

?

grazie per la vostra aiuta!


----------



## ohbice

squirrel_frog said:


> Ciao,
> 
> una domanda grammaticale. Per costruire una frase di percezione (eg con i verbi vedere, sentire etc.) come si crea il verbo dell'oggetto?
> 
> Eg, quali di queste frasi sono corrette?
> 
> ascoltavo i ragazzi parlare
> ascoltavo i ragazzi parlavano
> ascoltavo i ragazzi parlando
> 
> ?
> 
> grazie per il vostro aiuto!



Ciao.


----------



## violapais

squirrel_frog said:


> ascoltavo i ragazzi parlare
> ascoltavo i ragazzi *che/mentre* parlavano
> ascoltavo i ragazzi parlando  (anche se sarebbe accettabile, dal mio punto di vista: ascoltavo i ragazzi *che stavano* parlando)



Ciao ciao, Viola


----------



## squirrel_frog

grazie viola!


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,

riprendo questa vecchia discussione per capire meglio perché non si può dire "ascoltavo i ragazzi parlando", ma devo dire anche che non sono sicuro se si possa dire veramente questa frase o no, dato che il gerundio temporale stabilisce un'azione svolta dallo stesso soggetto. Quindi la frase "ascoltavo i ragazzi parlando" non potrebbe mai significare "ascoltavo i ragazzi mentre parlavo"? 

So che le alternative per "ascoltavo parlare i ragazzi" sono "ascoltavo i ragazzi che/mentre parlavano" ma quella cosa di cui ho appena parlato non la capisco. Magari voi madrelingua conoscete qualche regola a riguardo o avete qualche consiglio da dare.

Grazie.


----------



## bearded

Ciao Gabriel
È corretta solo la frase ''ascoltavo i ragazzi parlare''.  È sbagliata la frase ''ascoltavo i ragazzi parlando'' - per dire 'mentre parlavano' - (so che sarebbe giusta la frase corrispondente nelle lingue iberiche) perché in italiano come soggetto del gerundio si intende lo stesso soggetto del verbo della frase principale o comunque il verbo più vicino di modo finito - in questo caso lo stesso soggetto di ''ascoltavo''. Quindi ''ascoltavo i ragazzi parlando'' vorrebbe dire che li ascoltavo mentre *io *parlavo.


GabrielH said:


> dato che il gerundio temporale stabilisce un'azione svolta dallo stesso soggetto. Quindi la frase "ascoltavo i ragazzi parlando" non potrebbe maipotrebbe forse significare "ascoltavo i ragazzi mentre parlavo"?


 È proprio così.


----------



## Franshyska

Ciao GabrielH,
Concettualmente hai ragione, il gerundio temporale corrisponde alla forma 'mentre + verbo' dove ci si riferisce sempre allo stesso soggetto.
Mentre camminavo nel parco ho incontrato Maria ---> Camminando nel parco ho incontrato Maria
Mentre mangiavo un panino, guardavo le notizie al TG ---> Mangiando un panino, guardavo le notizie al TG
ecc...

Quindi, la frase in questione corrisponderebbe a: "Mentre parlavo, ascoltavo i ragazzi".
Diciamo, però, che "Ascoltavo i ragazzi parlando" suona abbastanza male ad un madrelingua. Probabilmente il motivo è che confonde un po' le idee: non è così normale parlare e ascoltare contemporaneamente, e sembra un'erronea traduzione letterale da un'altra lingua. In questo caso (con il contesto giusto) suonerebbe meglio usando la forma "mentre + verbo"
ES: Mentre parlavo della mia proposta a Grazia, ascoltavo bisbigliare i colleghi parole di assenso.

Non ti so dire, però, se in realtà c'è una regola che delinea i confini di quando si può usare il gerundio temporale e quando no. Aspettiamo di vedere se magari passa qualcuno in grado di fare più luce sulla cosa 

EDIT: Mentre stavo scrivendo ho visto che intanto è stato postato un altro intervento, mi scuso per eventuali ripetizioni


----------



## bearded

Franshyska said:


> mi scuso per eventuali ripetizioni


Ciao, Franshyska
Non penso che tu debba scusarti, anzi sono lieto che tu abbia confermato la sostanza di quanto avevo scritto.  Concordo anche sul fatto che - nel significato ''ascoltavo i ragazzi mentre parlavo'' - la frase _ascoltavo i ragazzi parlando, _seppure grammaticalmente corretta, risulta strana come tu dici, ed inoltre è in uno stile un po'...innaturale in italiano.


----------



## lorenzos

Ciao @bearded, perché correggi la domanda di @GabrielH ?


> Quindi la frase "ascoltavo i ragazzi parlando" non potrebbe mai significare "ascoltavo i ragazzi mentre parlavo"?


Quindi la Fiorentina, continuando a giocare così, non potrebbe mai vincere il campionato?


----------



## bearded

Ciao, lorenzos
L'ho corretta perché - nel suo ragionamento - mi sembra illogica:
_''Il gerundio temporale stabilisce un'azione svolta dallo stesso soggetto _(quindi logicamente la frase significa ''mentre parlavo''). _*Quindi ...*non potrebbe mai significare ''...mentre parlavo?'' _Secondo me, qui la domanda logica dovrebbe invece essere: (Quindi) non dovrebbe forse significare ''mentre parlavo?''
Magari io ho frainteso la domanda;  comunque mi pare che le spiegazioni fornite - anche successivamente -   siano state esaurienti.


----------



## GabrielH

Ciao, Bearded, Lorenzo e Franshyska


bearded said:


> L'ho corretta perché - nel suo ragionamento - mi sembra illogica:


Sì, ora vedo che quello che avevo scritto era un po' illogico e quindi la sostituzione con forse suona meglio però intendevo proprio quello che ha detto @lorenzos , ovvero, "mai", in nessun contesto.



Allora da quanto dite sembra che sia la semantica della frase a rendere innaturale quella frase. Tuttavia, se cambio l’ordine di essa in “parlando, ascoltavo i ragazzi”, continua sempre innaturale o è molto probabile che lo direste?


Franshyska said:


> Mentre camminavo nel parco ho incontrato Maria ---> Camminando nel parco ho incontrato Maria


Spero che la Mod. mi permetta parlare di altre sopra perché in questo modo credo riuscirò a eliminare il mio dubbio.
Anche la frase “Ho incontrato Maria camminando nel parco” vi può suonare ambigua, innaturale? Non ho cambiato l’ordine dell’altra frase perché non ne vedo nessuna complicazione resultante.

Sul web ho trovato la frase "Stanotte c'era un altro ragazzo, l'ho visto scendendo le scale." È mai possbile che la capiate come "l'ho visto mentre scendeva le scale" o capite subito che si intende "l'ho visto mentre scendevo le scale"?


----------



## bearded

Ora credo di interpretare anche le intenzioni degli altri rispondendo così:
Difficilmente diremmo ''parlando ascoltavo i ragazzi'', ma solo perché è difficile parlare e ascoltare contemporaneamente. La frase è corretta grammaticalmente.
''Ho incontrato Maria camminando nel parco'': va bene, e sono io che camminavo.
''...un altro ragazzo, l'ho visto scendendo le scale'': capiamo subito che vuol dire ''mentre io scendevo le scale'', e in nessun caso ''mentre lui scendeva le scale''.
Vorrei aggiungere (e spero che i moderatori me lo consentano) che - diversamente dall'italiano - nelle lingue iberiche il ''gerundio'' ha la funzione del participio presente italiano (che oggi non si usa quasi più): ''l'ho visto scendendo le scale = l'ho visto ''scendente'' le scale''.  Ecco la ragione dei dubbi di GabrielH - e spesso di altri parlanti una lingua iberica. Per loro ''ho incontrato Maria camminando nel parco equivale a ''...Maria camminante nel parco''.


----------



## lorenzos

GabrielH said:


> Sul web ho trovato la frase "Stanotte c'era un altro ragazzo, l'ho visto scendendo le scale." *È mai possibile* che la capiate come "l'ho visto mentre scendeva le scale" o capite subito che si intende "l'ho visto mentre scendevo le scale"?


Sempre e solo la seconda.
Se voglio dire che era il ragazzo che scendeva le scale dirò: "L'ho visto che/mentre scendeva le scale".
----
- È mai possbile che...
- È possibile che...
"È mai possbile" ha un che di polemico e si usa per manifestare l'assoluta incredulità di fronte ad affermazioni o credenze considerate palesemente assurde: 
- È mai possbile che qualcuno creda che la terra sia piatta?
- È mai possbile che qualcuno creda che la Fiorentina vinca il campionato?


----------



## GabrielH

Allora vedo che il problema di quella frase sta proprio nella difficoltà nel parlare e nell'ascoltare allo stesso tempo.


bearded said:


> Ecco la ragione dei dubbi di GabrielH - e spesso di altri parlanti una lingua iberica. Per loro ''ho incontrato Maria camminando nel parco equivale a ''...Maria camminante nel parco''.


Esatto, e questo fa confondere tanta gente ma non me solo che non capivo perché "ascoltavo i ragazzi parlando" fosse "sbagliato".


lorenzos said:


> Sempre e solo la seconda.
> Se voglio dire che era il ragazzo che scendeva le scale dirò: "L'ho visto che/mentre scendeva le scale".


Allora vedo che l'ordine della frase non vi confonde proprio in un caso come questo.



lorenzos said:


> - È mai possbile che...
> - È possibile che...


Non sapevo avesse proprio questo senso e fosse così forte. Grazie della dritta, lorenzos.

Per ora la questione mi è abbastanza chiara. Vi ringrazio.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> ... diversamente dall'italiano - nelle lingue iberiche il ''gerundio'' ha la funzione del participio presente italiano (che oggi non si usa più): ''l'ho visto scendendo le scale = l'ho visto ''scendente'' le scale'' ...


Secondo me è appunto questa la sostanza. Cioè, il _gerundio _è sostanzialmente un _avverbio _(per cui non esistono le forme *scendenda, *scendendi, *scendende), mentre il _participio presente_ è un _aggettivo _(per cui _concorda _nel genenere e numero col sostantivo al quale si riferisce).

Quindi abbiamo (almeno in teoria):
ascoltavo i ragazzi _parlando _
ascoltavo i ragazzi _parlanti_

Per illustrazione, sostituiamo il gerundio con un "vero" avverbio, p.e. _bene _ed il participio presente coll'aggettivo _buono_:
ascoltavo i ragazzi _bene
ascoltavo _i ragazzi _buoni
_
In questo caso (lasciando a parte l'ordine delle parole) non c'è dubbio che  _bene _si riferisce al verbo _ascoltavo_, mentre _buoni _si riferisce al sostantivo _ragazzi_. Insomma, la stessa logica vale anche nel caso di _parlando _e_ parlanti_.

Un'altra cosa è che il participio presente in italiano oggi praticamente non si usa più (tranne rari casi, nel linguaggio letterario/burocratico). Personalmente riesco ad immaginare che man mano il gerundio anche in italiano prenderà (parzialmente) la funzione del participio presente ...


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> il _gerundio _è sostanzialmente un _avverbio _(per cui non esistono le forme *scendenda, *scendendi, *scendende), mentre il _participio presente_ è un _aggettivo _(per cui _concorda _nel genenere e numero col sostantivo al quale si riferisce).


Sono d'accordo - anche se parlerei di forme verbali con funzione avverbiale/aggettivale.



francisgranada said:


> riesco ad immaginare che man mano il gerundio anche in italiano prenderà (parzialmente) la funzione del participio presente ...


Io invece non riesco ad immaginarlo.  Secondo me l'attuale funzione del gerundio è troppo radicata in italiano perché possa modificarsi.  Il gerundio italiano 
- e di altre lingua romanze - deriva dall'ablativo del ''gerundivo'' latino: ad es. dal verbo _defendere _si formava _defendendum _(= cosa da difendere) ed il suo ablativo _defendendo _(= nel dover difendere...ecc.) da cui il gerundio italiano ''difendendo''.  Le diverse lingue romanze (quelle in cui ancora esiste)  hanno assegnato al gerundio funzioni differenti.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

E in italiano quali sarebbero le funzioni del gerundio, Bearded?


----------



## bearded

Nahuel O Tavros said:


> E in italiano quali sarebbero le funzioni del gerundio, Bearded?


Sono soprattutto temporali ('andando a spasso, ho incontrato la ragazza' = mentre andavo..) e di mezzo ('ottengo un buono stipendio lavorando sodo' = mediante il lavorare..)... , comunque sempre con riferimento al soggetto della frase principale.


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Grazie!


----------



## francisgranada

Permettetemi una breve reazione personale. Secondo me il gerundio sia in italiano che nella lingua materna di Nahuel O Tavros ha una funzione _avverbiale_. Insomma, il gerundio  secondo me non sostituisce il "classico" _participio presente_ in nessuna di queste lingue, anche se una certa differenza nel suo uso evidentemente c'è. Qui mi fermo per non essre _troppo _OT ...

(nel caso d'interesse, vi invito a continuare nella discussione via PM)


----------



## Nahuel O Tavros

Ma tu dici, francisgranada, che il participio presente non potrebbe avere una funzione avverbiale? Non ho capito bene...


----------



## francisgranada

Il participio presente (p.e. _cantante_), almeno come lo capisco io, formalmente/grammaticalmente è un _aggettivo_. Il gerundio invece (p.e. _cantando_), esprime uno "stato", quindi ha la funzione di _avverbio_.  Di conseguenza, possiamo dire _sto bene_, _vivo male_, _sto cantando_, _vivo cantando_, ecc ...  Però è sbagliato dire p.e. "* io sono una  persona_ bene/male/cantando_", mentre "io sono una  persona _cantante (= che canta, cioè aggettivo)_" grammaticalmente va benissimo (anche se oggi probabilmente nessuno direbbe così).


----------



## bearded

francisgranada said:


> Secondo me il gerundio sia in italiano che nella lingua materna di Nahuel O Tavros ha una funzione _avverbiale_.


Non ne sono proprio convinto, francis. Vedi sopra #14 (non capivo perché ''ascoltavo i ragazzi parlando'' fosse sbagliato): qui Gabriel intende proprio ''i ragazzi che parlavano''.


----------



## francisgranada

bearded said:


> Non ne sono proprio convinto, francis. Vedi sopra #14 (non capivo perché ''ascoltavo i ragazzi parlando'' fosse sbagliato): qui Gabriel intende proprio ''i ragazzi che parlavano''.


Ho capito, ovviamente. In italiano questa frase praticamente significa "mentre (io) parlavo, ascoltavo i ragazzi". Nell'uso "iberico" invece significherebbe "ascoltavo i ragazzi, mentre (i ragazzi) parlavano". La differenza è che il gerundio in italiano si riferesce sempre al soggetto, mentre nelle lingue iberiche si può riferire anche al oggetto.

Comunque, in entrambi i casi possiamo sostituire _parlando_ p.e. con un costrutto usando _mentre_ più la forma coniugata del verbo _parlare_. Per cui, secondo me, nonostante la menzionata differenza, il gerundio - essendo sempre invariabile - mantiene la sua "funzione avverbiale" chiaramente anche nelle lingue iberiche.

(spero che adesso mi sia spiegato un po' meglio ...)


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Il gerundio invece (p.e. _cantando_), esprime uno "stato", quindi ha la funzione di _avverbio_. Di conseguenza, possiamo dire _sto bene_, _vivo male_, _sto cantando_, _vivo cantando_, ecc .


"Sto cantando" è la forma progressiva del verbo cantare. Non c'è funzione avverbiale.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Sto cantando" è la forma progressiva del verbo cantare. Non c'è funzione avverbiale


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> "Sto cantando" è la forma progressiva del verbo cantare.


Certo,  non ho mai detto di no.  





> Non c'è funzione avverbiale.


Sono d'accordo anche con questo, nel senso che spontaneamente uno non percepisce alcuna "funzione avverbiale" del gerundio.

La sostanza di quello che volevo dire è che, secondo me, dal punto di vista grammaticale/formale, il gerundio ha un _carattere avverbiale _( = si comporta come  avverbio, p.e. nei seguenti casi_: sto bene/cantando, vivo bene/cantando, ..._ ma non si può dire p.e. _ *sono una persona bene/cantando_).

P.S. Vedete per esempio
qui:  "_...dal punto di vista semantico: infinito = sostantivo verbale; gerundio = avverbio verbale;  ..._"
qui: "_L'uso normativo del gerundio in spagnolo è quello avverbiale"_. Nonostante alcune diffrenze nell'uso, penso che questo valga anche per l'italiano


----------

